# Recipes for success



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just what it says on the tin, recipes, tips, good snacks, if it is a healthy alternative, put it here.

I'll start to say I am looking for a recipe for granola type bars that I can make as snacks/meals when we actually start combining. Everything I looked at in the store yesterday, even organic products, seem to have some sort of corn dextrose syrup, or some such. 

I am trying to get rid of the 'bad' stuff, and trying to eat clean and low calorie makes shopping interesting. Personally I would rather have a teaspoon full of sugar or honey for 17 calories, at least my body recognizes it for what it is, rather then artificial sweetener.

So come with your tips, recipes, healthy swaps, or like me, come seeking the wisdom of others:wink:


----------



## Perchance5 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm a huuuge tea fan. So for me tea is a great snack swap. I have a mug with a little inbuilt strainer for the tea leaves, and a lid for while it brews. My favourite tea at the moment is a honeybush leaf mix with vanilla, cream and yogurt in it haha so sweet but fragrant and I love it. I also love a black tea with vanilla cream flavour, green and black tea mixes, floral teas, rose teas, chamomile. All great and they take a while to sip at so I find that helpful. 

My favourite honeybush tea is fantastic as it's so sweet it tastes like a treat and satisfies that craving. It's also naturally caffeine free so I love it before bed (drinking some now haha)

That's it for my tips at the moment, just something I like to do  Hope this isn't out of place


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for coming up with something, and you are right, I have a Hibiscus tea that is a little sweet, and when I am on a good plan I drink it lots.

At the moment I am failing HORRIBLY, I can't get with it, I'm craving salty crispy, oily snacks, chips, pretzels, salted nuts, crackers......AGHH


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

When I get a sugar craving I eat a Jacobs Cream Cracker with some zero or low sugar jam (Jelly in the US).


----------



## InsomniacsDream (Mar 6, 2014)

I am a huge tea fan too! Unfortunately I'm too lazy to make it. I find pomegranates are the best to snack on because they are:
1. a fruit and we should all be eating fruit 
2. they have loads of juice in the seeds which tend to fill you up
3. you really have to work to get the seeds out so it stops you from eating the whole thing
and infused waters are amazing! you get the fruity flavor without having to take in all the sugar from fruit and gets you drinking more water!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey guys I just made some good snacks. Easy peasy and delicious. 
1 1/2 cup walnut pieces (raw)
1/4 whole linseed (raw)
1/2 cup cacao - this is not cocoa!
1/2 cup sesame seeds or a tablespoon of tahini
8 medjool dates
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup water

Blend the ingredients together in a food processor then roll into balls and coat in dessicated coconut.

These little beauties are sweet and delicious. They are also filling because they are so densely packed with healthy fats (omega-3) and protein. 

I have eliminated sugar from my family's diet and now hubby and 8 year old are very happy to enjoy these little truffles as a sweet treat and snack.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry got to post again! If you are really into the sweet stuff I recommend you start using maple syrup. Not maple flavoured syrup but 100% pure maple syrup. Add a little maple syrup to smoothies to sweeten them up - so good and you only need a little to make a difference. I will give you my favourite "chocolate milkshake" recipe.

5 oz fresh spinach
1 medium banana
1 cup blueberries (I use frozen)
1/2 cup cacao powder
1/4 cup maple syrup
coconut milk or water to mix.

This recipe is yummy, my daughter often requests my "chocolate milkshake", and I am happy to make it for her because it is full of potassium, folate, magnesium and antioxidants. What better way to get you and your family to want spinach?

The other day I decided to make some scones for my daughter to take to school. I decided on pinwheel scones. I used Spelt flour for the dough - while still containing glutten Spelt is better for our bodies than wheat products. Once the dough was rolled out I spread it with finely chopped walnuts and drizzled maple syrup over top. Rolled it all up and ended up with healthy and delicious walnut and maple pinwheel scones. My daughter loves them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

maple syrup is sugar. your body does not know the difference.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you tinyliny, you're right, maple syrup is still sugar. Maybe I should qualify my no sugar comment. I have eliminated refined white sugar from the home pantry and replaced it with maple sugar and honey - particularly manuka.

Maple syrup contain manganese, zinc, calcium, magnesium, potassium and vitamin B2. Also maple sugar does not cause the same spike in blood insulin levels as refined sugars and also contains antioxidant compounds. Whereas there are no health benefits to refined sugar at all. So one could say that the body does actually perceive a difference.

I have to say that the important thing to remember is to REPLACE refined sugars with maple syrup - not add it to your diet but continue to consume processed sugars - because then you truly will be just adding sugar to your diet. Maple sugar is very expensive here in NZ, a 250ml bottle of it costs nearly $11. A 250ml bottle lasts in my pantry for nearly a month which should give you an idea of how much I use it - quite sparingly. I do not think "Yay good sugar!" and gulp down a litre of it a day. A measure of common sense is required when eating healthy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is honey as effective?


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Honey is the good stuff! However I do find it a lot easier to use the maple syrup when baking simply because it is so much easier to work with - you can pour it over things as apposed to having it stuck to a spoon lol. I have found that each lends itself to different purposes, honey is great for sweetening a stir fry or sauce and maple syrup is great to pour into a smoothie or over a cold dish.

Honey can contain phosphate, sodium chlorine, potassium, magnesium, calcium and iron. It also has antioxidant and antibacterial properties, however what it contains in nutrients depends on the plants the bees have to work with. Which is why I stick to Manuka honey, which again, like maple syrup is very expensive so is used sparingly in this household!

Honey is higher in calories than maple syrup which maybe why so many recipes that I have found use maple over honey but I think that health wise honey is very beneficial. Again, I think moderation is the key.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Smoothies.
I swear by them.

I use frozen berries because they're cheaper, bananas, rolled oats, greek yogurt, grapes, honey and a splash of water. One of those will see me to my lunch time, and helps with the cravings.

I have saved €250 this month by NOT going to the shop on camp every day buying crisps, chocolate, sweets etc. I drink more water now, too. Sometimes i confuse my thirst with hunger.. not good!

I leave my bank card at home, and have money to get the bus.. if I can't, I have to walk.

I will suggest pinterest to EVERYONE I see.

It has so many inventive (and quick/easy) things to make and a lot of motivational posts that help you skip past the cakes!

I like smashed potatoes.

Baby new potatoes, or small ones, with their skins on. In a microwave pot with a couple of table spoons of water on high for 5-10 minutes. Basically they need to be soft enough to smash down. Then in a bowl grate two cloves of garlic, add salt, pepper and finely chopped rosemary and thyme (or whatever herbs you like) and make a loose paste with oil. 

On an over dish, smash the potatoes one by one till they're flatter and a bit broken up, and brush on the mix. Cook for 40 mins at 180oC until lovely and crispy.

Great to add flavour to a dish.

I always eat before I do a big shop, too.

Key is making NICE things that don't take all day. People who decide to change their diet and eat salad for two days before crumbling fail, because they are so disinterested in their food.

Also, roasting veggies in the oven, then liquidise to make soup MMMM


----------

